# L'avvio di Gnome si blocca per due minuti [risolto]

## riverdragon

E' un problema che mi capita da sabato, e nel tentativo di risolverlo ho compilato un numero esorbitante di pacchetti, alcuni di questi più di una volta.

Succede questo: l'avvio testuale procede normalmente, ad un certo punto parte X; ho impostato gdm perché autentichi automaticamente l'unico utente non-root del sistema; appare il pannello di gnome, si carica il menu, carica alcune applet, poi si ferma tutto, il disco non mostra più segni di attività, la frequenza dei core rimane al minimo, il monitor di sistema (di cui ho una applet attiva sul pannello) non indica alcun task "serio". Lo sfondo del desktop non fa tempo a venire caricato.

Passano un paio di minuti, quindi il sistema si risveglia, attiva le icone nella tray (gnome-power-manager, fusion-icon, nm-applet), carica il desktop, e tutto riprende a funzionare come dovrebbe.

Qui di seguito inserisco .xsession-errors

```
/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute gnome-session

SESSION_MANAGER=local/tomnote:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3142

Bluetooth OBEX server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available

ERROR: trackerd already running on your session dbus - exiting...

Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.

seahorse nautilus module initialized

** (nautilus:3306): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Non supportato

** (nautilus:3306): WARNING **: Can not calculate _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS

** (nautilus:3306): WARNING **: Can not calculate _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS

** (nautilus:3306): WARNING **: Can not get _NET_WORKAREA

** (nautilus:3306): WARNING **: Can not determine workarea, guessing at layout

Screen size changed

Screen is composited.

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/exaile.desktop

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/liferea.desktop

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/mozilla-firefox-2.0.desktop

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/skype-skype.desktop

APPLET : /usr/lib/awn/applets/taskman.desktop

inotify_add_watch: No such file or directory

Launched application : 3404
```

e la parte di /var/log/messages relativa all'ultimo avvio di Gnome

```
Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ipw_wlan_switch

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <debug> [1207601432.112878] GentooReadConfig(): Enabling DHCP for device wlan0.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: Device is fully-supported using driver 'iwl3945'.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: driver does not support SSID scans (scan_capa 0x00).

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Now managing wireless (802.11) device 'wlan0'.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device wlan0.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote r8169: eth0: link up

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote r8169: eth0: link up

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <debug> [1207601432.157726] GentooReadConfig(): Found config_eth0 in /etc/conf.d/net.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <debug> [1207601432.157811] GentooReadConfig(): Unhandled configuration. Switching to DHCP.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <debug> [1207601432.157849] GentooReadConfig():       config_eth0 = "192.168.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <debug> [1207601432.157886] GentooReadConfig(): Found routes_eth0 in config.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <debug> [1207601432.157950] GentooReadConfig(): Found DNS nameservers in config.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  eth0: Device is fully-supported using driver 'r8169'.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): device's worker thread started, continuing.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Now managing wired Ethernet (802.3) device 'eth0'.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Deactivating device eth0.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Will activate wired connection 'eth0' because it now has a link.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Will activate wired connection 'eth0' because it now has a link.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  SWITCH: no current connection, found better connection 'eth0'.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Will activate connection 'eth0'.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Device eth0 activation scheduled...

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) started...

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Apr  7 22:50:32 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Wireless now enabled by radio killswitch

Apr  7 22:50:33 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCP transaction.

Apr  7 22:50:33 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Apr  7 22:50:33 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 12 (successfully started) for interface eth0

Apr  7 22:50:33 tomnote dhclient: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

Apr  7 22:50:34 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 1 (starting) for interface eth0

Apr  7 22:50:34 tomnote dhclient: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801

Apr  7 22:50:35 tomnote acpid: client connected from 3075[0:0]

Apr  7 22:50:35 tomnote acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Apr  7 22:50:36 tomnote acpid: client connected from 3075[0:0]

Apr  7 22:50:36 tomnote acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote dhclient: option_space_encapsulate: option space agent does not exist, but is configured.

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote dhclient: DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.1

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote dhclient: option_space_encapsulate: option space agent does not exist, but is configured.

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.0.1

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP daemon state is now 2 (bound) for interface eth0

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) scheduled...

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) started...

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_domain

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.nis_servers

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Retrieved the following IP4 configuration from the DHCP daemon:

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>    address 192.168.0.5

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>    netmask 255.255.255.0

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>    broadcast 192.168.0.255

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>    gateway 192.168.0.1

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>    nameserver 192.168.0.1

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>    hostname 'tomnote'

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>    domain name 'LANPASINI'

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.interface_mtu

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP Configure Get) complete.

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Apr  7 22:50:38 tomnote dhclient: bound to 192.168.0.5 -- renewal in 1398 seconds.

Apr  7 22:50:39 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Setting hostname to 'tomnote'

Apr  7 22:50:39 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) successful, device activated.

Apr  7 22:50:39 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Finish handler scheduled.

Apr  7 22:50:39 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Apr  7 22:50:43 tomnote (tommi-3168): inizializzazione (versione 2.22.0), pid 3168, utente "tommi"

Apr  7 22:50:43 tomnote (tommi-3168): L'indirizzo "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" è stato risolta ad una sorgente di configurazione in sola lettura in sizione 0

Apr  7 22:50:43 tomnote (tommi-3168): L'indirizzo "xml:readwrite:/home/tommi/.gconf" è stato risolto ad una sorgente di configurazione scrivibile in posizione 1

Apr  7 22:50:43 tomnote (tommi-3168): L'indirizzo "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" è stato risolta ad una sorgente di configurazione in sola lettura in sizione 2

Apr  7 22:50:45 tomnote seahorse-agent[3179]: unsupported key server uri scheme: ldap

Apr  7 22:50:49 tomnote (tommi-3168): L'indirizzo "xml:readwrite:/home/tommi/.gconf" è stato risolto ad una sorgente di configurazione scrivibile in posizione 0

Apr  7 22:52:52 tomnote NetworkManager: <info>  Updating allowed wireless network lists.

Apr  7 22:52:52 tomnote CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.

Apr  7 22:52:52 tomnote CPU1 attaching NULL sched-domain.

Apr  7 22:52:53 tomnote CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

Apr  7 22:52:53 tomnote domain 0: span 3

Apr  7 22:52:53 tomnote groups: 1 2

Apr  7 22:52:53 tomnote CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

Apr  7 22:52:53 tomnote domain 0: span 3

Apr  7 22:52:53 tomnote groups: 2 1
```

Mi scuso se il log è lungo, ma volevo essere più esaustivo possibile. Notate che gli eventi sono tutti in rapida successione fino a 22:50:49, a cui segue un evento a 22:52:52, cioè più di due minuti dopo. Confermo che il blocco avviene proprio in quei due minuti.

Giusto per precisare: il problema si presenta da quando ho gnome 2.22, ma anche tornando a gnome 2.20 il problema rimane; ho provato a rimuovere completamente gnome e quanti più file di configurazione possibile per essere sicuro di non averne di scomodi in giro, dopo di che ho reinstallato direttamente la versione 2.22. Non credo perciò che il problema sia in gnome, ma posso sbagliarmi.

Possibilità che ho verificato non essere la causa reale - ovvero, avviando senza queste parti il ritardo si presenta comunque:

networkmanager

compiz

avant-window-navigator

dhcp*

ntp* (c'era un errore nei log, ma evidentemente non c'entrava)

Google non mi sta aiutando, posso sperare in qualcuno di voi? E' utile anche un indizio per sapere dove andare a cercare la risposta.Last edited by riverdragon on Fri Apr 11, 2008 10:34 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

se crei un'altro utente con una home tutta nuova la cosa succede lo stesso?

----------

## Laux

 *Quote:*   

> Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
> 
> seahorse nautilus module initialized
> 
> ** (nautilus:3306): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Non supportato
> ...

 

La mia poca esperienza mi porta a pensare che ci sia un problema nel file di configurazione di Xorg: qui sembra che il tuo X non riesca a capire che tipo di monitor stia usando e con quali parametri. Mi domando se nell'aggiornamento di gnome non ti sia perso qualcosina nella configurazione, a volte vengono impostati i files di esempio. 

Probabilmente è questo il tuo problema poichè l'aggiustamento di risoluzioni e quant'altro richiede solo dei tentativi con la ram e non dei calcoli con la cpu (che dici ti va al minimo), poi arrivati al timeout oppure al tentativo giusto il sistema riaccelera.

non so se è utile la mia considerazione ma io ci darei un occhio in xorg.conf  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Se creo un utente non root da zero ho sempre il blocco all'avvio, e la sessione parte senza un gestore di finestre (né compiz né metacity).

Se entro come root non c'è alcun ritardo, e viene avviato automaticamente metacity.

Oggi pomeriggio provo a rivedere un po' di xorg.conf, intanto grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Se creo un utente non root da zero ho sempre il blocco all'avvio, e la sessione parte senza un gestore di finestre (né compiz né metacity).
> 
> Se entro come root non c'è alcun ritardo, e viene avviato automaticamente metacity.

 

Detto così sembrerebbe un problema di permessi di acesso a una qualche risorsa....

----------

## riverdragon

Ho provato diverse strade per risolvere.

i driver video; ho rimosso e reinstallato nvidia-drivers.

problemi di accesso alle risorse: ho pensato ai character device che si trovano in dev, specificamente /dev/nvidia0 e /dev/nvidiactl

```
crw-rw---- 1 root video 195,   0  8 apr 16:41 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 195, 255  8 apr 16:41 /dev/nvidiactl
```

Ho provato a rimuoverli e a ricrearli, con i comandi

```
mknod -m 664 /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0

mknod -m 664 /dev/nvidiactl c 195 255
```

(li ho trovati su internet tempo fa, non garantisco che siano quelli giusti; comunque funzionano, mi avevano risolto un problema quando li avevo trovati).

Ho provato a riaggiungere il mio utente al gruppo video (nel quale quasi sicuramente ero già).

inotify_add_watch: No such file or directory; magari non c'entra nulla, ma ho provato - senza successo - a risolvere anche questo, ricompilando glibc e kernel.

Ho ricompilato xorg-server

Non compaiono errori nell'inizializzazione del server, giusto alcuni warnings

```
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Error: Unable to find DOS (Enable/Disable output switching)

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     file path under /proc/acpi/video. NVIDIA X driver will not

(WW) NVIDIA(0):     be able to respond to  display change hotkey events.
```

Inserisco qui uno snippet del mio xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice   "Synaptics" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

   Modeline "1152x864"  81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895  -HSync +Vsync

   Modeline "1400x1050"  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087  -HSync +Vsync

   Option  "DPMS"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   Option      "NoLogo" "true"

   Option      "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   Option  "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1400x1050" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1400x1050" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1400x1050" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1400x1050" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1400x1050" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1400x1050" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1400x1050" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option   "Composite" "enable"

EndSection
```

Morale della favola, ancora non ho risolto il problema.

----------

## koma

se provi con fluxbox non da problemi? Per capire se è proprio gnome o X per intenderci si va a scalare  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Provo a vedere che dice fluxbox, ma credo che il problema sia da qualche parte in Gnome, anche perché il login da root non dà problemi.

Intanto, questo è l'ultimo .xsession-errors

```
/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/seahorse-agent --execute gnome-session

SESSION_MANAGER=local/tomnote:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3149

Bluetooth OBEX server failed: Bluez DBus interface not available

Tracker version 0.6.6 Copyright (c) 2005-2007 by Jamie McCracken (jamiemcc@gnome.org)

This program is free software and comes without any warranty.

It is licensed under version 2 or later of the General Public License which can be viewed at http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt

Initialising tracker...

Could not set idle IO priority...attempting best effort 7 priority

starting HAL detection for ac adaptors...found /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_AC0

Throttle level is 20

Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.

seahorse nautilus module initialized

** (nautilus:3343): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Non supportato

Screen size changed

Screen is composited.

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/exaile.desktop

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/liferea.desktop

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/mozilla-firefox-2.0.desktop

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/pidgin.desktop

LOADED : /usr/share/applications/skype-skype.desktop

APPLET : /usr/lib/awn/applets/taskman.desktop

inotify_add_watch: No such file or directory

Launched application : 3507
```

----------

## Laux

Per caso hai installato la barra AWN???

Girando e googlando ho trovato delle discussioni in merito al tuo errore su diverse architetture e distro, e tutti usavano AWN con compiz ma si scervellavano sulle schede video inutilmente; awn vuole un compositing manager attivo e quando dovrebbe partire non ne trova uno poichè compiz non è ancora partito. Per caso è questo il punto? Probabilmente come root non ti capita poichè il profilo è diverso e non contempla gli avvii di compiz ed awn

----------

## riverdragon

Ho provato senza entrambi. Ma nel dubbio ti concedo fiducia, spero tu abbia ragione  :Wink: 

Nel frattempo fluxbox avvia il suo "niente in tutto" senza problemi   :Laughing: 

EDIT: <emoticon che fa festa> *** Trovato, grazie! Era la fusion icon che creava problemi! ***

Nello specifico: quando avevo disinstallato compiz era rimasto il file .desktop in autostart, causando quindi problemi da tutte le parti.

Ancora più nello specifico: ho rimosso gli ebuild dal mio overlay locale e ho installato la versione di fusion-icon presente nell'overlay desktop-effects (0.1), e tutto funziona come prima.

Awn non ha colpe, infatti il nuovo metacity è anche manager di composizione e insieme funzionano bene.

Grazie a tutti!

EDIT2: di nuovo il blocco, anche con la fusion-icon "nuova". Intanto ne ho disabilitato l'avvio automatico, ma dopo più di un anno che uso felicemente compiz non sono contento di non poterlo usare. Farò un po' di prove togliendo e rimettendo le versioni di desktop-effects.

EDIT3: ho fatto diversi tentativi, alcuni dei quali hanno portato anche il server X a bloccarsi (  :Shocked:  !!). Forse, e ripeto forse, la chiave di volta sta nella variabile WINDOW_MANAGER, la cui impostazione ho inserito in /etc/profile.

```
export WINDOW_MANAGER="/usr/bin/metacity"
```

Questa riga, come segnalato dall'ebuild, fa avviare correttamente metacity e avant-window-navigator. Togliendola, e impostando la fusion-icon perché parta all'avvio, ho il freeze temporaneo.

Ora però ho impostato

```
export WINDOW_MANAGER="/usr/bin/compiz"
```

ed è partito correttamente. Spero che al prossimo riavvio non torni tutto come prima.

Nota a margine, sto cominciando ad apprezzare davvero metacity 2.22   :Smile: 

----------

